# Fenster in Fullscreen auf den zweiten bildschirm darstellen bei dualhead karte



## Atlantis (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo alls,

ich habe hier mal eine frage, ich habe ein laptop, wo ich mit zwei monitor (ähnlich wie dualhead karte) es benutzte. 
Auf der erste Monitor habe ich eine Browser Fenster wo ich was stehen habe,
und möchte auf der Seite mit eine knopfdruck eine neue browser Fenster öffnen, aber es soll im fullscreen modus auf den zweiten bildschirm geöffnet werden... aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so richtig, kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?

window.open(URL, "name", "fullscreen=yes"); 

ich bedanke mich schon mal in vorraus für jede antwort.

schöne grüße

Atlantis


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

du kannst weder mit HTML noch mit Javascript bestimmen auf welchen Monitor  sich der Browser öffnet...

bye


----------



## Fabian H (1. Dezember 2003)

Wenn ein nicht-Fullscreen Fenster reicht:

```
function newWindow()
{
    iWindowWidth  = screen.width / 2;
    iWindowHeight = screen.height;

    window.open("ziel.html", "_blank",  "width=" + iWindowWidth + ","
                                      + "height=" + iWindowHeight + ",top=0,"
                                      + "left=" + iWindowWidtg);

    return true;
}
```

Oder hab ich da die falsche Vorsellung von einem Dualscreen-System?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Dezember 2003)

Das ist die frage: werden beide Screens als einer behandelt? Wenn ja, dann kannst du Fullscreen machen der sich dann aber theoretisch über beide Screens erstreckt. Wenn die beiden getrennt behandelt werden kann man nicht die Gesamtbreite abfragen und somit nicht "richtig" verschieben...
Ober hab ich da einen Denkfehler drin?


----------



## Atlantis (2. Dezember 2003)

Erstmal bedanke ich mich für eure Antworten =)

Den Beitrag von Fabian war schon richtig, es öffnet sich auf dem Zweiten Bildschirm, aber gibt es da ein Möglichkeit diese Fenster in Fullscreen umzuschalten?

@Andreas
Ein Fenster über Beide Bildschirme läßt sich auch öffnen, aber sobald der Fullscreen = true gesetzt wird, bleibt der immer bei der erste Bildschirm hängen...


Hab mir gerade überlegt ob es möglich wäre, ich öffne ein Fenster wie bei Fabian auf dem Zweiten bildschirm, und in den datei der dann geladen wird mit ein Onload Option die Fenster zu Fullscreen zu machen, ist das möglich?

Schöne grüße

Atlantis


----------



## Fabian H (2. Dezember 2003)

Hm,
eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, den dämlichen "Fullscreen-Window resize und movement"-Bug von manchen IE versionen auszunutzen.
(Es wird einfach ein Vollbildfenster erzeugt und dieses dann verkleinert und verschoben).
Aber wenn du sagst:


> aber sobald der Fullscreen = true gesetzt wird, bleibt der immer bei der erste Bildschirm hängen...


Dann scheint das wohl auch keine Möglichkeit zu sein, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es nur im IE, und da auch nicht mit allen, geht.




> Hab mir gerade überlegt ob es möglich wäre, ich öffne ein Fenster wie bei Fabian auf dem Zweiten bildschirm, und in den datei der dann geladen wird mit ein Onload Option die Fenster zu Fullscreen zu machen, ist das möglich?


nein, zumal du dann ja auch ein Fullscreen Fenster hättesz, das wieder über beide Bildschirme geht.


----------

